# Chọn sữa mát cho trẻ táo bón hiệu quả



## Luna96 (9/9/19)

Để chọn được sữa cho trẻ táo bón không phải là điều dễ dàng khi mà hệ tiêu hóa của bé còn rất non nớt, đặc biệt là những dòng sữa mát giúp trẻ nhanh chóng cải thiện tình trạng này. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu qua câu chuyện sau để giải quyết vấn đề này.

Tôi là Nga, 29 tuổi hiện đang làm mẹ của bé trai 25 tháng và đang có bầu bé hai. Lần đầu làm mẹ của tôi không hề dễ như trong tưởng tượng, tôi thuộc tuýp phụ nữ hiện đại, luôn cập nhật học hỏi thêm những điều mới, nhưng thú thật với chuyện chăm con thì không có kiến thức nào là đủ hết các mẹ ạ, nhiều lúc chăm con mệt mà thấy con không phát triển phổng phao như bạn bè, lại bị mẹ chồng quở mắng không biết cách nuôi con . Em tủi thân nhiều lúc như bị trầm cảm sau sinh ấy ạ…

Qua tìm hiểu, em được biết hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ trong những năm tháng đầu đời chưa hoàn chỉnh và còn rất non yếu.

Khi bé bước vào thời kì ăn dặm, em đã chuẩn bị đồ ăn cho bé rất kĩ càng để đảm bảo đủ chất, nhưng không hiểu sau chỉ sau 7 ngày bé bắt đầu có hiện tượng táo bón. Mặc dù đã có chuẩn bị kiến thức từ trước, nhưng em vẫn không khỏi lo lắng và bắt đầu tìm hiểu về nguyên nhân gây ra táo bón ở trẻ và tìm phương pháp cải thiện. Tham gia một số diễn đàn, em được các mẹ tư vấn sử dụng WAKODO NUTIFOOD – sản xuất tại Nhật, áp dụng công nghệ thủy phân đạm tương tự sữa tự nhiên, công thức tương tự như sữa của mẹ. Nhưng có đúng đây là loại sữa mát giúp các bé cải thiện tình trạng táo bón hay không?

*1. Những nguyên nhân gây ra táo bón ở trẻ*
Sau khi tìm hiểu về táo bón và các nguyên nhân dẫn đến táo bón ở trẻ nhỏ, em đã đúc kết lại được một số nguyên nhân phổ biến sau:


*Thiếu chất xơ :* Trong thực đơn dinh dưỡng hàng ngày của bé thiếu hụt chất xơ cũng là một trong những vấn đề thường gặp dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón của trẻ. Chất xơ đóng vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình xúc tiến quá trình tiêu hóa, khiến phân của bé mềm và dễ được đào thải ra ngoài, chính vì thế việc thiếu hụt chất xơ ảnh hưởng lớn đến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ.
*Trẻ lười uống nước *: Nước là một thành phần quan trọng không thể thiếu đối với cơ thể, góp vai trò quan trọng vào quá trình hoạt động, trao đổi chất, chức năng tiêu hóa...Vì thế việc trẻ lười uống nước cũng làm cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé hoạt động không ổn định, dễ dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón.
*Thay đổi môi trường: *việc trẻ bắt đầu đi học, thay đổi môi trường học tập, môi trường sống, lịch sinh hoạt cũng ảnh hưởng ít nhiều. Đi học thì ví lí do nào đó như nhà vệ sinh lạ, nhà vệ sinh không sạch hay do bé mải chơi với bạn bè mà quên đi vệ sinh, khi tình trạng nín nhịn thường xuyên kéo dài dẫn đến việc táo bón trầm trọng hơn
*Giai đoạn tập ăn dặm:* bé đang từ bú mẹ chuyển sang bú bình hoặc chuyển sang ăn đặc có thể bị táo bón do ăn không đủ chất xơ. Nên mẹ cần tìm hiểu cân nhắc khi cho trẻ dùng các thực phẩm/ sữa bổ sung có thành phần dinh dưỡng tương tự sữa tự nhiên như sữa của mẹ để đảm bảo cho bé tránh các bệnh về tiêu hóa
*Bệnh lý :* Ngoài những nguyên nhân khách quan thì không thể loại trừ những bệnh lý phát sinh từ cơ thể non nớt của bé. Các dị tật ở đường tiêu hóa như bệnh suy giáp hay phình to đại tràng hoặc các tổn thương khác nhau ở đường tiêu hóa như trẻ bị nứt hậu môn hay bị trĩ cũng là nguyên nhân khiến bé khó tiêu.

*2. Tâm lý chăm con của mẹ Nhật*
Vốn là một người từng có 5 năm sống trên đất nước Nhật Bản nên em rất ngưỡng mộ cách chăm sóc con của các bà mẹ Nhật. Mẹ Nhật thường dành rất nhiều thời gian để chăm sóc con. Để tận dụng thời gian và chăm con hiệu quả nhất, mẹ Nhật thường quan tâm đến nguồn dinh dưỡng cung cấp cho bé có đầy đủ, khoa học không? Có thành phần tốt tương tự như sữa tự nhiên hay không? Có giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé hấp thu tốt và luôn khỏe mạnh không? Vì mẹ hiểu rằng, với hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, bé sẽ hấp thu được đầy đủ các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể phát triển. Điều này chính là chìa khóa vàng giúp con cao lớn, thông minh, khỏe mạnh mỗi ngày…

Mẹ Nhật cũng rất chú trọng đến các bữa ăn của bé, luôn quan tâm để bé được làm quen với các sản phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng bổ sung nhiều chất xơ, các sản phẩm có hương vị tự nhiên, vị ngọt tự nhiên… tuyệt đối không để trẻ dùng các sản phẩm dinh dưỡng có sử dụng các chất tạo hương – mùi vị, đặc biệt các sản phẩm sinh dưỡng bổ sung có thành phần tương tự sữa tự nhiên là điều được mẹ ưu tiên hàng đầu… Và mẹ tin rằng đó là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho con.
Các nguyên liệu tươi sống, cá loại cá biển, nguyên liệu tự nhiên luôn được các mẹ ưu tiên hàng đầu trong lựa chọn và chế biến nhằm đảm bảo nguồn cung cấp chất xơ, vitamin, Canxi, DHA,... cho bé.





_Sữa mát là một phần không thể thiếu trong các bữa ăn của trẻ em Nhật Bản_

Dù các sản phẩm dinh dưỡng bổ sung cho bé rất phong phú và đa dạng nhưng là một bà mẹ hiện đại, mẹ Nhật luôn muốn được tận hưởng cuộc sống và chăm con tốt nhất. Các mẹ cho biết đã tìm đến một số dòng sản phẩm có dinh dưỡng tương tự thành phần sữa tự nhiên.

Và đó là 1 trong các bí kíp chăm con chuẩn Nhật - dòng sữa mát vẫn được ưu tiên nhất trong lựa chọn của các mẹ Nhật, đồng hành cùng các mẹ suốt hành trình chăm sóc bé yêu để có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, ngăn ngừa táo bón, hấp thu tốt trong những năm đầu đời.

*3. Sữa mát cho trẻ táo bón*
Sau đó tôi bắt đầu tìm hiểu về sữa mát, sữa cho trẻ táo bón để cải thiện tình trạng bé nhà tôi đang gặp phải.

*3.1 Thế nào là sữa mát ?*
Sữa mát theo định nghĩa của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng là khái niệm dùng để nhắc đến loại sữa có thành phần tương tự như sữa tự nhiên tốt cho tiêu hóa và phù hợp với thể trạng của trẻ. Sữa có vị ngọt và hương vị tự nhiên, giúp cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa tốt, ngăn ngừa táo bón, tăng cường hấp thu. Với những bé cần dặm thêm , thì các mẹ nên cân nhắc tìm kiếm dòng sản phẩm có lợi ích tương tự để đảm bảo được về mặt dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho trẻ. Ngoài ra, sữa có hương thơm vị ngọt tự nhiên giúp bé yêu thích khi dùng, con sẽ lớn khôn, thông minh, khỏe mạnh mỗi ngày như mẹ hằng mong ước.

Đặc biệt là với những dòng sữa mát được bổ sung nhiều chất xơ như GOS sẽ giúp thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có lợi trong đường ruột, giúp cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và làm mềm phân. Và hơn nữa dòng sữa mát cao cấp sẽ áp dụng công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại thủy phân đạm tương tự thành phần tự tiên, công nghệ này sẽ giúp giảm các hàm lượng protein Beta- lactoglobulin – thành phần chủ yếu có trong sữa bò gây khó tiêu của trẻ, và protein này hoàn toàn không có trong sữa của mẹ.

*3.2. Cách chọn sữa mát cho trẻ táo bón*
Tôi bắt đầu đi tìm dòng sữa mát cao cấp áp dụng công nghệ đạm thủy phân cho con dùng . Sau quá trình đọc các tài liệu về dinh dưỡng, được các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng tư vấn tôi đã đúc kết được một số vấn đề khi tìm mua sữa mát cho trẻ táo bón như sau:

*Thành phần dinh dưỡng *: Hệ tiêu hóa của bé còn non yếu trong những năm đầu đời nên cần những dưỡng chất cần thiết để có thể dễ dàng hấp thu và phát triển hoàn thiện nhanh chóng, những sản phẩm có công thức tương tự như sữa của mẹ giàu chất xơ GOS, giảm hàm lượng protein Beta lactoglobulin – là thành phần chủ yếu có trong sữa bò, gây khó tiêu, cùng DHA/AA, Vitamin khoáng chất là các thành phần quan trọng giúp con phát triển trí não, cân nặng và chiều cao toàn diện.
*Không chứa đường, hương liệu:* Sữa mát chính hiệu thường được sản xuất từ các nguồn nguyên liệu tự nhiên tuyển chọn cao cấp để đảm bảo hương vị như sữa tự nhiên tốt cho trẻ nhỏ, nên trong thành phần của sữa mát không chứa đường và các loại hương liệu tạo mùi tổng hợp.
*Hòa tan nhanh:* Vì áp dụng công nghệ sản xuất đặc biệt nên sữa rất dễ tan, sau khi pha chỉ cần lắc nhẹ bình là sữa tan ra ngay, sẽ tránh việc tạo các lớp bọt khí có thể làm trẻ bị đầy hơi.
*3.3 Sữa mát nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Nhật – Trẻ không lo táo bón*
Cuối cùng, tôi đã hiểu tại sao các mẹ Việt đã tin tưởng và chọn lựa Wakodo NutiFood. Đây thực sự là dòng sữa mát, sữa cho trẻ táo bón tốt nhất tôi đang tìm kiếm.






Wakodo NutiFood là sản phẩm áp dụng công nghệ Nhật thuỷ phân đạm tương tự thành phần sữa tự nhiên, sau đây là những ưu điểm nổi trội:

*Công thức đột phá giảm Beta-lactoglobulin:* Theo các nhà nghiên cứu, Beta-lactoglobulin là thành phần chiếm 50% lượng đạm whey trong sữa bò và gây các triệu chứng khó tiêu, tuy nhiên lại không có trong các thành phần của sữa tự nhiên. Chính vì vậy, việc giảm hàm lượng beta-lactoglobulin trong công thức sản phẩm, đã đưa công thức về tương tự công thức sữa tự nhiên như sữa của mẹ giúp trẻ tiêu hóa tốt.
Wakodo NutiFood với công thức đặc chế chuyên biệt giúp giảm hàm lượng -lactoglobulin thấp nhất so với các dòng sản phẩm khác, giúp bé có một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh và hấp thu được nguồn dinh dưỡng tối đa.

*Giàu chất xơ GOS :* Chất xơ Galacto-Oligosaccharides hay viết tắt là GOS, là thành phần chủ yếu của Galactosyl lactose có trong sữa của mẹ, đây cũng là nguồn thức ăn cho vi khuẩn có lợi trong đường ruột vì GOS là chất xơ có hoạt tính bifidus cao nhất, dễ tiêu hóa với vi khuẩn có lợi nhưng lại khó tiêu hóa với các vi khuẩn có hại. Từ đó GOS ức chế các vi khuẩn có hại và tăng các vi khuẩn có lợi, giúp cân bằng hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và làm mềm phân, nhờ đó chứng táo bón của trẻ sẽ được cải thiện một cách nhanh chóng.
*Công nghệ sản xuất chuẩn Nhật:* Wakodo NutiFood được giữ nguyên hương vị tự nhiên, không đường, không hương liệu, giúp bé yêu thích khi uống và tránh được các tình trạng sâu răng do sữa gây ra.
*Bổ sung nhiều dưỡng chất:* bổ sung thêm DHA, là thành phần quan trọng hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ và thị giác, các vitamin nhóm A, C, E giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng, đồng thời còn bổ sung thêm các khoáng chất thiết yếu như canxi, sắt, kẽm, iot và các vitamin nhóm B đều là những dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp trẻ tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao.
*Nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Nhật Bản:* Sản phẩm được sản xuất tại nhà máy Tochigi của tập đoàn thực phẩm Asahi, Nhật Bản. Sử dụng công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại Nhật bản, trên cùng dây chuyền với các sản phẩm dinh dưỡng nội địa của Nhật với quy trình khép kín và được giám sát nghiêm ngặt từ nguyên liệu đầu vào đến khi ra thành phẩm.
Lựa chọn và sử dụng sản phẩm dinh dưỡng Wakodo NutiFood sản xuất tại Nhật Bản, bé nhà tôi đã hết triệu chứng táo bón, bụng khỏe. Hy vọng với những chia sẻ của tôi, các mẹ đã có thêm những thông tin bổ ích để lựa chọn được sản phẩm sữa mát cho trẻ táo bón phù hợp, giúp bé sớm cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và phát triển khỏe mạnh như bạn bè đồng trang lứa.


----------



## kim ngân (20/9/19)

Bé nhà mình cũng đang dùng sữa mát của Nhật, mẹ nào đang cần tìm sữa trị táo bón cho con hãy tham khảo tại đây nhé: Mẹo trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh cực kỳ hiệu quả • Hello Bacsi


----------

